# Which states require cased bows?



## WAID (May 1, 2006)

Never heard of such a rule for bows. Doesn't seem to be any in WA, OR, or ID. Illinois eh, what a suprise.


----------



## hoggin03 (Oct 24, 2005)

FYI - You don't _have_ to have your bow cased in Illinois. You can have it unstrung (yeah, right!) or made inoperable. A local Game Warden told me that using a lock on your cam or string so that the bow cannot be drawn would be considered acceptable.


----------



## Free Range (Apr 18, 2005)

Colorado, cased or unstrung, I believe. Can't have people doing drive by's with bows, don't ya know.


----------



## minnesotahunter (Apr 13, 2003)

Minnesota cased or unstrung


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

thats really surprising to be honest with ya ...you need to have a bow locked up while in transit ...yet with a permit you can pack a pistol in a shouder holster .... 

whoa ... when Hunting my bow is never cased ... in my truck ...on my bike ...in my house .... always ready to go ....


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

I can understand requiring crossbows to be cased. Those things are just so darn lethal.  
:banplease


----------



## treehug (Mar 7, 2005)

WI, cased or un-strung. Wouldn't want a bow to miss-fire in your truck!


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

hoggin03 said:


> FYI - You don't _have_ to have your bow cased in Illinois. You can have it unstrung (yeah, right!) or made inoperable. A local Game Warden told me that using a lock on your cam or string so that the bow cannot be drawn would be considered acceptable.


I'm pretty sure this is up to the GW's interpretation. I've heard the exact opposite on more than one occasion.


----------



## Bowkaddy Guy (May 4, 2006)

*Approved in Illinois*

The Division of Wildlife Resources has confirmed that Bowkaddy, when used in conjunction with a padlock through the hole in one of the limb clamps, meets the intent of the regulations which state that the bow must be cased or "otherwise made inoperable".:lock1:


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

I carry my Hoyt concealed beneath my trench coat.....:darkbeer: 



 some laws are just too stupid to break


----------



## 2LungKing (Aug 11, 2005)

*new jersey*

bow must be cased in a vehicle


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

minnesotahunter said:


> Minnesota cased or unstrung


Or, locked in the trunk.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Indiana had a "lock" or unstrung rule once, but we got that changed.

No casing, unstringig or locking anymore.

It was a DUMB regulation.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*cased*

in wisconsin I believe your bow must be in cased iff it transported in car, truck, boat while motor is runing, or on an atv, I also think even if your walking out of the woods 30 min. after closing your bow must be in a case. I know the law states you cant lean a rifle against any part of a motor vehicle even with he motor not runing, Iam not sure if this hold true with a bow


----------



## Bowkaddy Guy (May 4, 2006)

*Thanks a bunch!*

Thanks, guys, for all your feedback. Definitely appreciated.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

In Va., we don't have to have our bows cased or locked to transport them. I do however keep my bow cased to protect it from being knocked around during transport. 
I saw some DNR footage on a hunting show of a guy actually jumping out of his truck and putting 3 arrows into a decoy set up by the DNR on private property. You should have seen the guys face when the officers approached him! It was so funny! I wonder what he was thinking when the deer did not run or fall after the first arrow!


----------



## wmgn0evf (Jul 10, 2006)

I e-mailed our state folks and this is their reply.


We have no restrictions for transporting bows and arrows in KS.

Marilyn Alberg
KS Dept. of Wildlife & Parks
L.E. Division


----------



## Bowkaddy Guy (May 4, 2006)

wmgn0evf said:


> I e-mailed our state folks and this is their reply.
> 
> 
> We have no restrictions for transporting bows and arrows in KS.
> ...


Thanks very much for checking into this and for posting.


----------



## BandanaMan (Jul 27, 2005)

No such laws in Ohio requiring a bow to be cased in a vehicle!

However I do place mine securely in a case for transport in the bed of my Dakota to keep it from being banged around during travel!


----------

